# What will the ME cut score be???



## JoeysVee (Apr 27, 2006)

Guys what do you think the cut score will be? I sure hope it's low....like less than 45. That's my only hope. I studied for 5 months for this thing and in all I have over 400 hours of studying during those 5 months...and I honestly thought I was ready for this thing.

I thought it was much more difficult than the NCEES sample exam and harder than the 6 minute problems so I'm hoping the cut score will be really low.

Do you guys agree? For the most part from what I've heard just about everyone thought the ME test was very difficult.

I guess we will just have to wait and see! :suicide:


----------



## EdinNO (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought it was more difficult than the NCEES practice also. Plu, I ran into some problems during the test that slowed me down.

I estimate that I answered between 51 and 60 correct on a best-case scenario. That's a wide spectrum, I know. I am hoping that I am towards the upper half of the estimate and that I make it.

Not from any particular knowledge or anything, but more from just hearsay, I would guess that somewhere in the mid-fifties is needed to pass.

Ed


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 28, 2006)

Then I guess I need to sign up for October. :suicide:


----------



## EdinNO (Apr 28, 2006)

Man,

Hang in there! You probably did better than you think. Family and friends keep telling me that anyway!

Also, people are saying this was a hard test. With the base of passing around 56 and some "normalization factor" or whatever it is, the cutoff could be well below that.

I don't want to go through it again in October, but I'm just not sure either.

Ed


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah hopefully it's around a 45 or :ruh:


----------

